# PC ausreichend zum Streamen ?



## Typhalt (8. Juli 2017)

Servus zusammen. Nachdem ich nun sehr lange nicht mehr Streamen konnte, wegen 16k Leitung, habe ich nun endlich zum 1.9 wieder ne 100k Leitung und würde gerne wieder damit anfangen. Würde gerne wissen ob mein PC dafür ausreicht um in 1080p zu zocken. Also Grafikkarte wird ausreichen, aber bei der CPU bin ich nicht sicher. Das ist ein i5 4590 Haswell. Sollte ich lieber auf einen i7 umsteigen, oder gibt es da irgendwelche Geheimtipps, die ihr mir nennen könnt, damit ich in vernünftiger Qualität streamen kann. Für vorschläge und hilfe wäre ich Dankbar.


----------



## xCJay (9. Juli 2017)

Entweder ein i7 4790K oder als Geheimtipp den Xeon E3-1231V3. Ist quasi die gleiche CPU nur ohne IGP.
Ansonsten wenn es etwas komplett Neues sein soll Ryzen.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. Juli 2017)

Gerade zum Streamen würde ich eher zu den AMD Ryzen Prozessoren greifen. Dank der vielen Kerne sollten die dafür ziemlich gut geeignet sein. Also am besten ein 1600x oder 1700x. 

Also mein i5 3570k mit 3,8GHz und 4 Kernen ist beim Full HD Streamen schon bei vielen Spielen am Limit, insbesondere, wenn es mehr als 30 FPS sein sollen oder das Video noch lokal gespeichert. Da kommt es zumindest bei mir immer mal wieder zu Haklern im Video weil die Daten nicht schnell genug durchfließen. Kann bei mir natürlich auch die HDD noch mit reinspielen. Am besten wäre wohl eine SSD zum Zocken und die HDD nur um den Stream zu speichern und beide an unterschiedlichen Bussen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2017)

Ja, so sieht es aus.

Wenn du genug Geld hast bzw. für die Teile noch genug bekommst, wäre ein Ryzen gut. Wenn du NUR die CPU wechseln willst, dann der Xeon E3-1230 v4 oder 1231 v3, wobei der Ryzen aber für Streaming besser wäre. Der Xeon hat aber eben 8 Threads, wie ein Core moderner i7.

Der Xeon kostet neu ca 250€, der Ryzen 5 1600X ein bisschen weniger, aber da brauchst du halt auch ein neues Board und RAM.


----------



## Typhalt (10. Juli 2017)

Ok, also der Ryzen 5 1600X ist besser? Wie sieht das mit der AMD in Spielen aus. Die letzten Jahre waren die ja eher bescheiden, was die Leistung in spielen anging. Und lohnt sich der Xeon denn noch? Der hat ja auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel. Der wäre mir nämlich fast lieber, da ich dann RAM und Board nicht noch wechseln müsste


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2017)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Ok, also der Ryzen 5 1600X ist besser? Wie sieht das mit der AMD in Spielen aus. Die letzten Jahre waren die ja eher bescheiden, was die Leistung in spielen anging. Und lohnt sich der Xeon denn noch? Der hat ja auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel. Der wäre mir nämlich fast lieber, da ich dann RAM und Board nicht noch wechseln müsste


  der Xeon ist in Spielen halt je nach Game 10-20% langsamer als ein ganz neuer Sockel 1151-Core i7 mit ähnlichem Takt. Intel hat aber in den letzten Jahren immer nur wenige Prozent oben draufsetzen können. Der Xeon "reicht" sicher, aber ein neuerer Prozessor kann Vorteile haben.

und die Ryzen sind bei Preis-Leistung sehr gut - die aktuellen Intel Sockel 1151 sind zwar meist ein wenig schneller, aber auch teurer. Beim Streamen KÖNNTE es aber ein Vorteil sein, dass die Ryzen 5 sogar 6 Kerne und 12 Threads haben. Dann hast du quasi fürs Spiel core i7-"Power" und "nebenbei" noch 2 Kerne über für Streamen.


----------



## Typhalt (11. Juli 2017)

Ok dann kann ich mir das diesen Monat noch überlegen und mache theoretisch bei beiden nicht so viel falsch. Der Xeon wäre am Ende ja auf jeden Fall günstiger, da ich nur den Prozesoor brauche. Beim Ryzen noch Board und RAM, was deutlich mehr ins Geld geht. Vielen Dank erst mal.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2017)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Ok dann kann ich mir das diesen Monat noch überlegen und mache theoretisch bei beiden nicht so viel falsch. Der Xeon wäre am Ende ja auf jeden Fall günstiger, da ich nur den Prozesoor brauche. Beim Ryzen noch Board und RAM, was deutlich mehr ins Geld geht. Vielen Dank erst mal.



Fürs Board bekommst du vlt noch 50-70€, fürs RAM 70-80€, also 120-150€. Neues Board und RAM für den Ryzen würden zusammen ca 180-200€ kosten. Kann also sein, dass es "nur" 50€ mehr für den Ryzen sind, und wenn du den Ryzen 5 1600 und nicht 1600X nimmst, wären es nochmal 30-40€ weniger, da der nur 210-220€ kostet und nicht wie der Xeon / 1600X 245-255€.


----------



## xCJay (14. Juli 2017)

Also den Xeon würde ich gebraucht kaufen. Auf eBay gehen die für 120-130€ weg. Den nicht neu kaufen. Garantie gibt es über Seriennummer, heißt selbst ohne Rechnung geht da was, auch wenn CPUs eigentlich nie kaputtgehen.
Der i5 verkauft sich für 90-100€. Heißt der Xeon würde Dich nur 30-40€ kosten. Das lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach viel mehr, als ne komplett neue Plattform zu kaufen, die halt auch nicht so extrem viel mehr Leistung bietet.


----------

